# Solved: Tv advice WSIB?



## MKD123 (Aug 4, 2007)

I am planning to buy a nice tv for my Playstation 3, any suggestions of what would work best or what would be value for money.

thanks in advance










(WSIB? = What Should I Buy?)


----------



## Sarge (Oct 25, 2002)

When it comes to gaming, I did away with televisions. I wanted to go not just BIG SCREEN, I wanted to go BIG SCREEN, so I purchased a projector. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## old_dog (Jun 23, 2008)

Last year rated the best Liquid Crystal (3-D) television on the market. I like mine even though I'm not a gamer and have the LC28. They are also reasonably priced.


----------



## help me please (Nov 21, 2006)

ive got a toshiba 37x3030d. pretty cheap, full hd, excellent picture, best tv ive ever had.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

MKD123 said:


> I am planning to buy a nice tv for my Playstation 3, any suggestions of what would work best or what would be value for money.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> ...


 It depends on a number of things. As far as brands are concerned. I like my Acer LCD monitor. However it doesn't do 'some shades' of black great. I use it for work, gaming, and watching movies. I am not disappointed.

Cnet.com has a TV Buying Guide. I suggest reading the latest updates on it. Purpose, size, area, and more all contribute to the best decision. My personal suggestion is to go LCD.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

I have had my PS3 hooked up to a toshiba and a sharp aquos TV, it was better on the sharp. They were both 32 inch TVs.

Projectors are definitely an option. A lot of people overlook them but I'm seriously thinking about getting one when I go back to college. They're pretty small and produce a really large image. The only drawback is that they don't have very good color and contrast. A decent projector and a decent 32 inch LCD cost around 700 to 800, so it's pretty much just preference.

Before I purchased mine (a year ago), i went to circuit city and best buy and looked at all the different TVs they had. Out of everything I looked at, the Sharp was the best. My friend did the same thing without me telling him what I got. But that was a year ago, things change. You should do the same thing I did: look at them at best buy and circuit city and then order the one you like form newegg... because it's almost always cheaper. I saved 200 on mine.


----------



## Kittyvamp1884 (Jun 26, 2008)

just a random tidbit...

find a model you like and then use www.pricescan.com.... great way to find the best price on anything...

icky i sound like a commercial...

but yeah i'm not a big fan of my PS3 to be honest... but it looks wonderful on my sony wegagate... (they are great tv's)


----------



## evraj (Jun 26, 2008)

sharp aquos or samsung lcd


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Kittyvamp1884 said:


> just a random tidbit...
> 
> find a model you like and then use www.pricescan.com.... great way to find the best price on anything...
> 
> ...


 I love that site. Haven't been there in a while except to compare prices on recent Ebay.com purchases.

Also might want to try resellerratings.com, pricegrabber.com, dealtree.com, epinions.com, and Ebay.com.


----------



## sh1ftelliott (Jun 30, 2006)

i'd recommend using a monitor. It's cheaper by the size and a lot easier to carry around. I use it on my xbox 360 and love it.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

sh1ftelliott said:


> i'd recommend using a monitor. It's cheaper by the size and a lot easier to carry around. I use it on my xbox 360 and love it.


 If you're living in a dorm room than you should consider space and functionality. If you have a HDTV tuner for your PC/Laptop, then a monitor is the better way to go.


----------



## MKD123 (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks everyone. after what you all said i decided to go with the Sharp AQUOS i love it think its a very nice 1080p hd ready tv it also does 1080i thanks for the advice i got it for £592.95


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Nice, I'm sure you'll love it. The PS3 looks amazing in 1080P. You have to get Metal Gear Solid 4 too, it's one of the very few games that actually runs in 1080P.


----------

